# Small to Medium Freestanding Gas Stove



## aroshtr (Nov 24, 2011)

I am in the market for a freestanding stove for our living room. We want the stove for looks, as well as effecient zone heating. I have a couple models in mind, and would like the thoughts of experianced people if one is better than the other. The stove will be on an outside wall and I will be doing a direct rear vent, or slightly up and out. I am trying to keep the depth to less than 24" from the interior wall. I want something that we can leave on a fair amount without cooking us out of the room, and need to know if a blower option would make the stove more effecient or keep the heat better distributed. It sounds like Jotul stove have the best effeciancy, but are made overseas. I think the below stoves are made in the USA or Canada which may make parts in the future easier to get. Trying to keep the price of the stove in the $2,000 to $2,500 range if possible Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

#1. Lopi Northfield / Avalon Eden (same stove I think). Has the greensmart option with intermitent pilot light
http://www.lopistoves.com/product_guide/detail.aspx?id=318

#2. Napoleon Bayfield. Less expensive than the others, but does not have an intermittent pilot light.
http://www.napoleonfireplaces.com/Stoves/stoves_gas/gds25.html

#3. Hearthstone Tucson DX. Has soapstone inserts, and intermittent pilot light feature. 
http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/gas-stoves/stove-details?product_id=21

#4. Hearthstone Stowe. cast iron, and intermittent pilot light feature.
http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/gas-stoves/stove-details?product_id=9


----------



## firecracker_77 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have no experience with any gas stoves, but am getting a Woodstock Franklin Gas install in my basement Friday.  I will let you know.  I have a wood burner that I run.  My Woodstock gas going in is 22,000 BTU.  That's not overpowering compared to a woodstove usually in the 50,000 + max BTU range.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 24, 2011)

The Jotul gas stoves are made in Portland, Maine. Their woodstoves
are made in Norway. Based on the stoves you've cited, the GF 300 
Allagash is the model that meets your criteria.
I can't talk to the others on your list, but I've installed the Hearthstone 
Tucson DX...It's a nice looking stove, but I've found that "upgraded" 
remote to be temperamental, & sensitive to minor house current fluctuations...


----------



## firecracker_77 (Nov 28, 2011)

I installed the Woodstock Cottage Franklin gas in my 1,000 sq foot basement on Friday.  Granted temps were in the 40's / 50's outside on Saturday, but I had to keep turning it off as it was overheating the space.  Hopefully, this continues when it's 10 degrees out.


----------



## aroshtr (Dec 8, 2011)

I went ahead and purchased a Lopi Northfield, and will be picking it up over the new year. I will be installing it that next week. Thanks for the advice, and I will update after I have a chance to lite it up and let her burn.

Thnx

aroshtr


----------



## Fake coal burner (Dec 8, 2011)

My British vista gas stove has the hydraulic modulating flame what ever temp. you set it at. It keeps the room at an even temp. Room gets cold flame go up and back down or to off. Its about the same as you are getting only b vent. Really economical to run. I run mine for about 18 hours a day. Then the furnace for about 6 hours a night to keep water pipes from freezing in unfinished basement. Standard heat in put 25.000 after deregulation for hi altitude 22.000 btu's. Max. down to 8.100 btu' min. Old brick house single pane windows. It cut my gas bill better than 1/3 off. I think you will be ok. Blower will help. Mine does not have blower option made my own blower set up.


----------

